# Magic @ Kings Preview 3/15/05



## MasterMind (Jan 26, 2005)

*@*









*Who: Orlando Magic at Sacramento Kings**
When: 10:00 pm EST Tue, March 15th, 2005 
Where: Arco Arena, Sacramento, California
TV: Sun Sports 
*

*Projected Starters*

*Orlando Magic *





































Jameer Nelson, Steve Francis, Grant Hill, Dwight Howard, Tony Battie


*Sacramento Kings*





































Mike Bibby, Cuttino Mobley, Peja Stojakovic, Kenny Thomas, Brad Miller


*Injury Report:*
Andrew DeClercq - Injured List - Sore right knee...Placed on Feb. 10
Doug Christie - Injured List - Bone spurs in left ankle...Placed on March 5
Brad Miller- Injured List- Broken Fibula... Placed on March 12


 *Key Matchup*

















*SEASON STATISTICS* 

*Steve Francis
PPG 21.5
RPG 6.00
APG 6.9

Mike Bibby
PPG 19.7
RPG 4.40
APG 6.6*


*Game Analysis*

*KINGS ANALYSIS**
Sacramento has had it tough with injuries this year, as evidenced by Brad Miller finally attempting a simple lay-up in practice this past weekend and ending up with what an MRI shows to be a broken fibula. The Kings aren’t all in shambles, however, as they have fared surprisingly well since the Chris Webber trade – 5-4 in fact, if you discard the trade-day game in which Sacramento only dressed eight players. Mike Bibby has stepped up his game big time, leading the Kings in scoring in six of those nine contests. But even in games where he isn’t the leading point-getter, he still makes an impact as the Magic know all too well – he hit for 26 and 10 assists on March 2 when the Kings visited Orlando.*

*MAGIC ANALYSIS**
The rollercoaster ride for the Orlando Magic continued this weekend, as the Magic lost their fourth consecutive game to fall to .500 for the first time this season (31-31). To make matters worse, Orlando now will play five games in seven days, four of which will come against teams from their rival conference. The good news, however, is that the Magic have fared well so far this season at home against the teams they will be meeting this week. Orlando pulled out wins against the Kings and Clippers recently, while they drilled Seattle earlier this season for the Sonics’ third-largest loss of the season, and the Magic are thrilled to have Grant Hill back in the lineup. *

*LAST* *MEETING*
*Last Meeting: Steve Francis scored 29 points and added 10 assists as the Orlando Magic defeated the Sacramento Kings 114-111 on March 2 at the TD Waterhouse Centre in Orlando. Former Orlando Magic guard Cuttino Mobley and Mike Bibby hit back-to-back three-pointers in a nine-second span in the final minute to cut the deficit to three, but Peja Stojakovic’s three from the corner was off the mark as the buzzer sounded, sending the Kings away with a loss. Stojakovic led visiting Sacramento with 28 points.*

*Game Analysis By: http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Game_Preview...-120275-66.html*


*Clutch's Prediction*

This is going to be a very good game between two very good teams. The two key players in this game are Mike Bibby and Steve Francis who both lead their teams in point per game. I think that the Magic will win this one because of the injury to Brad Miller. He is their second most important player and without them I don't think they can win. Another interesting aspect of this game will be Cuttino Mobley playing his ex-team. It would be the same for Doug Chrisie but he is also out with bone spurs in his ankle. Cuttino Mobley and Steve Francis had been together their whole career until this season and have become best friends. It should be fun to watch them play on opposite teams. I think the Magic will take this game 98-93 in a high scoring game that will be exciting until the last minutes.


*Clutch's Predicted Score*

*Kings-93*
*Magic-98*
*WINNER:*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Very nice.*

If we lose this one ...


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, Miller won't play, so he shouldn't be a projected starter - though his injury was mentioned later. The Kings are very good at home, so it will be a tough one.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

LuckyAC said:


> Well, Miller won't play, so he shouldn't be a projected starter - though his injury was mentioned later. The Kings are very good at home, so it will be a tough one.


 They got blown out at home by Houston a few days ago, but then again Houston's been one of the best teams in the league for the past couple months, so who knows.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings board game thread :wave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 107*
Magic 92

*Bibby 23pts 14assts*
Howard 20pts 15rbds


I think we'll win this one because we play at home. :whoknows:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic couldn't even beat the Nets on their home court. 

Kings win this one easily.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> The Magic couldn't even beat the Nets on their home court.
> 
> Kings win this one easily.


 Sadly, this is the result I expect as well. But then again, that's why they play the games on the court, not on paper. Anything is possible.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Sadly, this is the result I expect as well. But then again, that's why they play the games on the court, not on paper. Anything is possible.


On paper we look better than the Kings, but we will get beat down tonight. The Magic are playing their worst ball of the season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I say Orlando wins this. We've lost 5 in a row and our backs are against the wall. We've got to get wins if we are to make the playoffs. Orlando by 12.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

You see those undershirts Mobley and Stevie are wearing?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

We're playing like the mediocre team that we are. We're not going to win this game.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice to see the Magic made an effort to get Howard the ball in the first half.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Has anybody else noticed that Nelson always shoots like 90% in the first half and then misses all of his shots in the second? Let's see if the trend continues.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Francis' attitude is dragging down this team ...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard has 2 points the last 6 quarters.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd like to see Johnny start Howard at C and Garrity at PF in the 2nd half. Songaila and Thomas are killing Howard because he isn't used to playing so far away from the basket. Put Howard on Skinner who is going to hang around the basket and let Garrity guard Songaila and Thomas are both mid-range jumpshooters.

Of course, Johnny would never do that.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Okay it's down to 7, maybe we have a chance!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

What the hell was with Francis pulling up for a 25 footer with like 17 seconds left on the shot clock?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Bibby :curse:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

This team is cooked, they have no shot at the playoffs. It's their own damn fault.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard his last two games: 2 points, 8 rebounds. 2 points, 4 rebounds. Good bye ROY.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Francis heading towards a quadruple double:

21 pts, 8 rebounds, 7 assists, *8 turnovers* 

Magic going under .500 in a couple of minutes


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight with 1 official field goal attempt in 30 mins. :no:

Pitiful.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The clock is ticking on Johnny Davis.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

i really need to get back from vacation, missed the last two games and this team is playing crappy whenever i dont watch  

i'll be back by thursday, no fear for ryan is here :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Great game guys. :wave:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Great game guys. :wave:



Maybe for you guys. :no:


----------

